# Hooks for Finger Mullet?



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What size hooks are you guys using for when you use dead finger mullet for bait and live finger mullet for bait. Also how about those Pinfish.

I am thinking about getting the Tru-Turn Brute Hooks size 4/0 for dead mullet. I have the Owner #1 circle hooks for live mullet and I am thinking either #4 or #6 treble hooks for the Pinfish.

Thanks for your input. Its greatly appreciated.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I only use treble hooks on live bait when I'm fishing for kings. Depends on what you're trying to catch but a circle hook should work just fine.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

2/0 owner mutu light circle


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Live mullet and trebble hooks = FINE*

be aware that several spiecies here have a rule AGAINST using trebble hooks except on artificials

On live small mullet i use 2\0 and 3\0 Muto-light circle hooks but may very depending on fish targeted and size of bait.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*finger mullet*

a couple of inches long, but some are smaller then others....thats why its a good idea to carry a few sizes, that way you can match it to the bait....Livebait you try to go with the strongest, smallest hook possible. Because you are trying to present him, as natural as possible. Big hook will just make him sink to bottom, or kill him really quick....treble hooks are a pain in the butt sometimes, and they really arent needed. Hooks for "Pinfish" also depends on the size of the bait.....i use 2/0 circle hooks up to 9/0 depending on the size of the bait (livebait) 
then you have diffenet places to put the hook in a bait, to make swim a certain way.....There is no one "Hook sizes" for any bait....it all depends on size of bait.....when you are soaking bait(deadbait) then you can get away with putting a larger hook....as it is going to the bottom anyway


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i use from 1/0 to 8/0 Owner live bait hooks


----------

